# How much will my breasts shrink after weaning?



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

This is the first time in over 6 years that I'm not bf or pg. I started out bursting out of a DDD, and now I'm in H. I'm on a quest for a good bra, and I'm wondering how much my breasts will shrink, and how long it will take to get down to my final size. I'm really in need of bras, so I'd like to replace mine soon. Or--ACK--what if they don't shrink at all?


----------



## fuller2 (Nov 7, 2004)

I think it just depends on the person--probably no one can predict this for you. I went from a B nonnursing to maybe a B+







nursing, and now that ds is weaned (after 3.5 years) I'm somewhere between an A and a B cup. I didn't get that big, I didn't deflate that much either. But that's just me--you could be very different.


----------



## noodlegirl (Jun 17, 2006)

I shrunk a cup size with each kid I nursed. Was a nice C before kids. Before my last pregnancy I was barely an A. I am thinking that when this kid weans I might have indentations where my breasts used to be.







:

Seems like they started shrinking within a month or so of weaning. Good luck to you, I hope you get the shrinkage you want!


----------



## lifescholar (Nov 26, 2006)

I was a 36 B before (although I could also fit into some 34 B's).

At my biggest, while nursing, I was 36 DD.

Now, after weaning, I am 34 B.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noodlegirl* 
I shrunk a cup size with each kid I nursed. Was a nice C before kids. Before my last pregnancy I was barely an A. I am thinking that when this kid weans I might have indentations where my breasts used to be.









wait, did *i* write this?









i'm an A now too. (barely.







: )


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

I was a 36D before kids and then a 36C (a smaller C) after nursing #1 and #2. I've been pregnant or nursing now since March of 03, so I don't know where I will be after this- maybe a small C or B.

Currently, I am about a DD or bigger (but squeeze into the DD's).


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

For me, I was a C went up to a D, went back to a bigger C. Now I am pg again and back to being a D. Mine felt a little deflated for a couple months and then became nice again!


----------



## Woodchuck (Oct 14, 2003)

Mine didn't get bigger or shrink. They just stayed the same size.









I do like the bras by Decent Exposures. They'll make any size you need and you can get nursing flaps or not. They are pricey, but really nice. I think they would be forgiving if you were off by a size.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

I've tried Decent Exposures, and I can't believe they are still in business. No support whatsoever. Like not wearing a bra.

So, basically, I should wait about a month or so before bra shopping? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

well mine stayed the same size as when i was pg and bf'ing i didnt go back down to my original size


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

I never thought of this before! I'm nursing my first kid. Now I'm so curious!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

My ds weaned about 6 months ago. My breasts shrunk a tad and have now bounced back PLUS some.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

ARGH!!! That would soooo NOT be what I need! Ack! Shrink, boobies, shrink!


----------

